# Easy boots



## horsenarounnd (Sep 1, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried Easy Boots on their driving horse? We're taking one of our large "B" minis, who has soft feet, to the National Drive. He currently is shod, but we want a "back up" plan in case we have to remove a shoe or if he looses one at the Drive.


----------



## happy appy (Sep 1, 2013)

I have easy boots for my minis. 000 and 00 sizes. They work great! I can canter in mine and they stay on. You just have to make sure they fit snuggly when you start.


----------



## diamond c (Sep 3, 2013)

I think I would like to try these. Where did yuo get them and how much do they cost. Also how do they hold up on paved roads. I've seen them for riding horses but not for minis. I don't want to got to the expence of having them shod, but still want some sort of protection when on paved roads.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Sep 4, 2013)

Have you looked in to these. My farrier showed them to me. They last longer than regular horse shoes on hard surfaces .

http://www.eponashoe.com/

The have them small enough for my 36" mini


----------



## diamond c (Sep 4, 2013)

I like the price on the leather iones but how well will they hold up. I haven't been able to find a price on the other ones.


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 5, 2014)

Reviving a topic - anyone have experience with the leather Chimacum comfy-fit boots? I like the minimalist approach and the price point but if asphalt is wearing my mini's hooves faster than I'd like, I have to wonder about these!

Also... what about traction, should we take our guys to a school or similar situation? I see they have a traction sole option but at twice the cost.


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 5, 2014)

Answered my own questions and concerns on another thread, spoke to Janie at Comfy Fit / Chimacum. Worth the time and phone call. Probably going with them.


----------



## Becky Horat (Feb 9, 2014)

Foxhaven, I would love to know what your opinion is of these boots after you've used them for awhile. We're looking into boots for one of our horses for driving in the hills over rocks and rough terrain.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 9, 2014)

Why would you want to shoe your horse? I've never heard of miniature horses requiring shoes.


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 10, 2014)

Boots, not shoes. Hoof wear on asphalt. Also, traction on slick floors when inside.


----------



## susanne (Feb 10, 2014)

We have the Comfy Fit boots, but have yet to use them on an actual drive. Mingus has tough hooves, so no problem there, but he has very sensitive soles. These boots will only fit when he is freshly trimmed, but that is when he is most sensitive.


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 21, 2014)

Foxhaven, have you had a chance to use these yet? What do you think?


----------



## Foxhaven (Apr 21, 2014)

I've not... I might have to use the donkey versions since my guy measures 2.5" wide by 3" long.

However... I did order these strictly for inside use to enhance traction. I wouldn't use them for driving.

http://www.petsmart.com/supplies-training/shoes-socks/top-paw-hard-sole-outdoor-dog-bootie-set-zid36-20480/cat-36-catid-100080?var_id=36-20480&_t=pfm%3Dsearch


----------



## poniesrule (Apr 21, 2014)

Ooohhh! Good idea! I was looking at Build A Bear shoes for my inside visits. I'm trying to determine if I need to check into something for driving on the paved roads. It's always something!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 30, 2014)

You can use Vetwrap to wrap the hooves for traction on indoor surfaces; just be sure to keep it only on the hooves; don't wrap above the hairline at the coronet-and don't stretch it TOO tight when wrapping.

I have a set of the 'pony' sized 'classic/original' Easyboots. They fit my B sized mini pretty well, though she did 'throw' one once on a brisk trot down the unpaved gravel road I live on. Got 'gaiters' with the newer pair I got, which should prevent actually 'losing' one.I have an idea in my head to use an old mouse pad to make some inner 'pads' for them,to help get a better 'stay-on', and cushion the soles even more. Considering cutting the pads 'sole' size, not 'wall-to-wall', but haven't decided that yet.


----------



## Foxhaven (May 8, 2014)

Foxhaven said:


> I've not... I might have to use the donkey versions since my guy measures 2.5" wide by 3" long.
> 
> However... I did order these strictly for inside use to enhance traction. I wouldn't use them for driving.
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/supplies-training/shoes-socks/top-paw-hard-sole-outdoor-dog-bootie-set-zid36-20480/cat-36-catid-100080?var_id=36-20480&_t=pfm%3Dsearch


Well, the quality is about what you would expect for the price. Definitely needs some 'enhancing'. I must say they are better than I feared, but a zipper came apart on one when I first zipped it up... the zipper head kept going and popped the metal ends right off, leaving me holding the zipper head wondering how I was now going to get the shoe OFF. I got the head back on and saved the shoe (thanks to Legend's uber-settledness). When I get him clipped and am ready to take him to the local Big R, I will have to slightly re-engineer the shoes first.

They do work well and do not seem to bother him in the least. The soles are nice. The shape is *close*... the middle velcro strap won't quite reach and is superfluous. I don't think I would drive with them unless compelled to for some reason. I can just imagine throwing one.

Oh... sizing. A large is a snug fit (but works) on a hoof 2.75" wide by 3" long. Extra large, I think, would not be terribly oversized and might be a good idea.


----------

